# Aquarium Safe Tape?



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

I was thinking of using electrical tape in a shrimp tank to attach a sheet of plastic to an air lift tube to divert bubbles so they flow across the water surface instead of collecting in one spot. :help:

I have used electrical tape before to patch a hole on the inside of a small container that housed snails. Two years later the same piece of electrical tape is still in place and still covered by water.


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

i use electric tape in my 75 gallon tank to connect my canister filter to my diy spray bar


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It would probably not do much harm, especially if you do regular water changes. But why don't you use a piece of thread, or ziptie? Is it just the shape of the deflector? You can always glue some plastic or wooden sticks to it using superglue, and ziptie that one to the tube.


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> It would probably not do much harm, especially if you do regular water changes. But why don't you use a piece of thread, or ziptie? Is it just the shape of the deflector? You can always glue some plastic or wooden sticks to it using superglue, and ziptie that one to the tube.


I plan on putting a sheet of clear plastic on top of a flow spout elbow using electric tape to create a hinge of sorts so that when the water level goes down due to evaporation and up when I top it off it stays in contact with the water level. 

This is the type of flow spout elbow I am talking about: http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/PER91108.html


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I think using zip-ties or thread/line would be a better option. maybe use something light, like the styrofoam that food comes packaged on, and cut/punch a couple holes through, and then make a hinge with zipties/line similar to the binding on a spiral notebook - 2-3 across the top, and keep them loose, so that the strofoam will float up or fall down with the water level.

I'd think with the constant movement the tape would come off quicker then a piece that is stationary and submerged.


----------

